# Delete tune write up



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> Cruze Diesel Deletes - Competition Diesel.Com - Bringing The BEST Together


its hard too believe the crap luck he had, glad to see he still has the cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, I don't think anybody has ever had quite that many issues with their CTD. My track record over 202K miles paints a much different picture. I can't help but wonder about how the car was treated to have so many major problems.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That was actually a very nice write up with very detailed good pics to support why he was having such issues. That's a lot of soot and a lot of problems. If I had that many issues a delete might be a more serious consideration. I really wonder what may be causing all those issues and what appears to be an extreme amount of soot buildup?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Wow, I don't think anybody has ever had quite that many issues with their CTD. My track record over 202K miles paints a much different picture. I can't help but wonder about how the car was treated to have so many major problems.


or one can wonder how your car was treated to have the success you had.

see how that works?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know what it is, but that downpipe looks adorably tiny...Any idea the diameter of it? Also, I'm assuming it is _not_ stainless?

Great writeup, though. Where is all that soot in the intake tract coming from? Does the EGR dump forward of the throttle valve or something? I'm used to the EGR just dumping in after all that - usually internally in the head, or from the head directly into the intake (on carb cars).


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I don't know what it is, but that downpipe looks adorably tiny...Any idea the diameter of it? Also, I'm assuming it is _not_ stainless?
> 
> The down pipe is 2 inches and is ceramic coated. The old pipes were painted with high temp paint but some people were not happy so it was changed to a ceramic coating.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> Wow, I don't think anybody has ever had quite that many issues with their CTD. My track record over 202K miles paints a much different picture. I can't help but wonder about how the car was treated to have so many major problems.


202k miles in 3 years is all highway which has been known to be friendlier to emissions. Your car lives on the highway. Your case is not an accurate depiction of how the emissions system should act to the average person. Besides, I don't know how you would "treat" the car to cause that many emissions failures. How does the owner cause def injectors to melt, 7 nox sensors to die, and the dpf filter to literally explode, and basically every other sensor involved with the emissions system to be replaced at least once. Emissions failures on these cars are not the owner's fault. It's a crap system.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> MP81 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what it is, but that downpipe looks adorably tiny...Any idea the diameter of it? Also, I'm assuming it is _not_ stainless?
> ...


All right, good that it's ceramic coated. 2" is a bit on the small side, especially given the exhaust is 2.5".


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the emission system may have many causes for failure. How one treats the system seems to be important, early on folks were over filling the oil, using the wrong spec of oil, etc. wouldn't matter if it is highway driven or city driven if the wrong oil and or too much is in the ctd. So this example in this thread, we don't know what the root cause of the failures are. I can't say I love the emission issues on the car, but knock on wood, I know the correct oil and amounts have been used and I have a nice mix of in town and highway driving and I have had no problems in over 26k miles. The example here could be a bad emission system and it could be as I stated earlier poor maintenance or lack of....the truth is we have no way to know.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> 202k miles in 3 years is all highway which has been known to be friendlier to emissions. Your car lives on the highway. Your case is not an accurate depiction of how the emissions system should act to the average person. Besides, I don't know how you would "treat" the car to cause that many emissions failures. How does the owner cause def injectors to melt, 7 nox sensors to die, and the dpf filter to literally explode, and basically every other sensor involved with the emissions system to be replaced at least once. Emissions failures on these cars are not the owner's fault. It's a crap system.





IndyDiesel said:


> I think the emission system may have many causes for failure. How one treats the system seems to be important, early on folks were over filling the oil, using the wrong spec of oil, etc. wouldn't matter if it is highway driven or city driven if the wrong oil and or too much is in the ctd. So this example in this thread, we don't know what the root cause of the failures are. I can't say I love the emission issues on the car, but knock on wood, I know the correct oil and amounts have been used and I have a nice mix of in town and highway driving and I have had no problems in over 26k miles. The example here could be a bad emission system and it could be as I stated earlier poor maintenance or lack of....the truth is we have no way to know.


There are two sides to every story. 

By the way, my car saw plenty of low speed, cold temp, short trips, high traffic, lots of idling. The people who like to bash the emissions systems on these cars tend to conveniently forget that.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

I think the bigger issue is, the car was at the dealer getting worked on by who knows.... half the time they cant even change the oil correctly on a diesel.. and it looks like several dealerships... best quote 'and the response from the technician was "I didn't even know Chevy put a diesel into a Cruze" ... Great. '


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Wonder how many people still do the 1 qt of ATF per tank of fuel yet?
Old wives tail to "help" lube the top end.

BTW, 50K in 2 yrs, mixed driving with only two ghost codes that cleared themselves.
Spent two winters in N.E. Ohio as well.

BUT, there are lemons out there where the stars just align in the wrong direction.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gross. Now I'm inspired to pull my intake and throttle valve apart and clean them out.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Wonder how many people still do the 1 qt of ATF per tank of fuel yet?
> Old wives tail to "help" lube the top end.
> 
> BTW, 50K in 2 yrs, mixed driving with only two ghost codes that cleared themselves.
> ...


2 Stroke oil works better


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

Diesel Dan said:


> Wonder how many people still do the 1 qt of ATF per tank of fuel yet?
> Old wives tail to "help" lube the top end.
> 
> BTW, 50K in 2 yrs, mixed driving with only two ghost codes that cleared themselves.
> ...


I guess mine is one of the lemons. It's been back to the dealership 18 times since new with only 27,xxx miles on it. 90% of my driving is interstate. I have a 100 mile round trip commute, 26 miles of that is a four lane divided highway, lowest speed of 40mph.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> By the way, my car saw plenty of low speed, cold temp, short trips, high traffic, lots of idling. The people who like to bash the emissions systems on these cars tend to conveniently forget that.


The people who "bash" the emissions system have had multiple emissions system failures on their cars. When my def heater fails, I'll be sure to remember about your car and how it is problem free. It'll make me feel all warm and fuzzy as I leave my car at the dealership for repairs again lol :not_worthy:

All sarcasm aside, the only way these problems will get addressed is if they are communicated. You can call it bashing, not everyone has had the same experience as you and it's mostly because you have done a massive amount of miles in a short amount of time. I love the car and that's why I'm perfectly fine pointing out it's obvious problems. Because it is still not enough to make me get rid of the car or hate it, but the emissions system for many people is an obvious problem. Call it bashing if you want, it is what it is.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gammey4 said:


> I guess mine is one of the lemons. It's been back to the dealership 18 times since new with only 27,xxx miles on it. 90% of my driving is interstate. I have a 100 mile round trip commute, 26 miles of that is a four lane divided highway, lowest speed of 40mph.


That should qualify for lemon status. Have you tried to get a buyback?



justin13703 said:


> The people who "bash" the emissions system have had multiple emissions system failures on their cars. When my def heater fails, I'll be sure to remember about your car and how it is problem free. It'll make me feel all warm and fuzzy as I leave my car at the dealership for repairs again lol :not_worthy:
> 
> All sarcasm aside, the only way these problems will get addressed is if they are communicated. You can call it bashing, not everyone has had the same experience as you and it's mostly because you have done a massive amount of miles in a short amount of time. I love the car and that's why I'm perfectly fine pointing out it's obvious problems. Because it is still not enough to make me get rid of the car or hate it, but the emissions system for many people is an obvious problem. Call it bashing if you want, it is what it is.


There's a line between reporting facts and bashing. I created the "common problems" thread, and had many of them happen on my car. My car has not been trouble free, by any stretch, and I clearly acknowledge the flaws. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...mmon-issues-fixes-2014-2015-cruze-diesel.html

I am referring to people who just jump on the bandwagon and flat out say "These emissions systems are CRAP blah blah, let's all jump on the delete bandwagon because they are CRAP...."

Yes, some cars have problems, but I've stated before many of the problems are exacerbated due to incompetent or untrained mechanics at Chevy dealers. There are a lot more reasons that some cars have more problems than others, other than "These emissions systems are CRAP"


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Yes, some cars have problems, but I've stated before many of the problems are exacerbated due to incompetent or untrained mechanics at Chevy dealers. There are a lot more reasons that some cars have more problems than others, other than "These emissions systems are CRAP"


Sometimes even, an owner just happens to be unlucky. No matter what they buy, it breaks, haha.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i like how gm has spent 1 yr so far trying to figure out P11DC

send out notice that they are recalling, but dont have parts or a solution

figure out a solution, it dont work

back at square 1.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

GM had my ctd in the shop 5 times as well as an analyzing tool on my car for another 1500 miles and they still havent figured out P11dc. Diesel You are EXTREMELY LUCKY. Unfortunately the CTD is unreliable and Im starting to feel GM really doesnt care about the 2.0 liter. The 6.6 is doing just fine.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

diesel said:


> That should qualify for lemon status. Have you tried to get a buyback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying and I love a good debate. Just to be clear this is all a "friendly" kind of argument lol. But for the most part I haven't seen too many people bad mouthing the emissions system that haven't had issues. Usually the people that are bad mouthing it are the ones that are sick of fixing it. And those people are obviously reporting facts, because they have had problems. And the people deleting is the same situation, either the people that are sick of fixing it, or the people that just want to not worry about it out of the gate. I definitely wouldn't call it jumping on a bandwagon because pretty much everyone that does it has their own reason. The emissions system is a common issue on these cars, there is no question about that. And some people flat out just don't want to deal with it and that's their decision. 

i really can't recall anyone on here calling the emissions system "crap" when they've had no problems with it. Now me for example, our car has had multiple emissions system failures, that's a fact. And I've called it much worse than crap I guarantee you that. If I tried to write it on here it would just be a sequence of *'s lol


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

boraz said:


> i like how gm has spent 1 yr so far trying to figure out P11DC
> 
> send out notice that they are recalling, but dont have parts or a solution
> 
> ...


Yeah this is amusing to me too. The people that made the system still can't figure out how to make it work right consistently. Key word there is consistently.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> i like how gm has spent 1 yr so far trying to figure out P11DC
> 
> send out notice that they are recalling, but dont have parts or a solution
> 
> ...


I only just got my letter in the mail telling me not to get the new software.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> I only just got my letter in the mail telling me not to get the new software.


yeah got mine almost 2wk ago.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The emissions components can be quite fickle. It's strange how some cars have no to little issues and other ones an insane amount of issues. From the forum it's pretty difficult to gather the metrics overall. I haven't had any issues yet but just never know. I am doing some serious highway miles for the next few months. Probably 800-1000 miles a week. If I don't have issues I don't see a big reason to delete, especially while under warranty. I think the delete issue is a personal one. As long as I don't have major issues, I will just keep on going stock. Some minor to moderate issues will just fix like I do with any other car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm 90% city and only ever had the Nox 2 sensor failure.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm really starting to believe it's simply luck of the draw.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> I'm 90% city and only ever had the Nox 2 sensor failure.


how many kms?

thats sorta important


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Sometimes even, an owner just happens to be unlucky. No matter what they buy, it breaks, haha.


Oh, yes, I know people like that. It's like they create a negative energy vortex wherever they go.



boraz said:


> i like how gm has spent 1 yr so far trying to figure out P11DC
> 
> send out notice that they are recalling, but dont have parts or a solution
> 
> ...


Yes I agree with this. The recall and fiasco it created is completely inexcusable.



justin13703 said:


> i really can't recall anyone on here calling the emissions system "crap" when they've had no problems with it. Now me for example, our car has had multiple emissions system failures, that's a fact. And I've called it much worse than crap I guarantee you that. If I tried to write it on here it would just be a sequence of *'s lol


I think the forums tend to highlight the extreme cases. I've said this before - the forums attract a high percentage of people that have problems so it tends to make the cars look worse than they are. But there are plenty of people on here who have called the emissions systems crap. Some of it is definitely justified, in specific cases, but not in general. 



MP81 said:


> I'm really starting to believe it's simply luck of the draw.


I think it's more a QC issue than a design issue. Some bad sensors and components slip through.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 90% city and only ever had the Nox 2 sensor failure.
> ...


Right around 45k km if I remember correctly, however I'd have to double check.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I think it's more a QC issue than a design issue. Some bad sensors and components slip through.


Yup, that's usually how that works - which would put blame on the supplier rather than GM (not like you can effectively test every single sensor line-side before installing on an assembly line, haha). I wonder who that is...Bosch?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Yup, that's usually how that works - which would put blame on the supplier rather than GM (not like you can effectively test every single sensor line-side before installing on an assembly line, haha). I wonder who that is...Bosch?


That's a good question. I'll bet it's a hodgepodge from all over the world.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> That's a good question. I'll bet it's a hodgepodge from all over the world.


Or it's all Bosch. They always seem to make things that break and cost a fortune, haha.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I can understand someone doing a full delete for a problematic car.
Doing a full delete on a functioning car because in MIGHT have problems is jumping on the delete bandwagon, IMO.
Might as well install a mechanical pump and injectors too. Electronic injectors, HPFP and ECMs are know to fail as well.

Heck, I've considered a DB2 swap on my truck but like some of the features of the DS4.

Our local Chevy dealer is not going to work on my car if I can help it. I've stopped in there and don't get a warm fuzzy feeling and the lack of Diesel trucks on the lot is another clue, very few 6.6L and havent seen any 2.8L Colorados. Now the local GMC dealer is a much more up to date shop and moves many Diesel trucks including the 2.8L Canyon. If possible I'd like to take it there.


----------



## wvpilot (Apr 2, 2017)

2015 here with 40k. I've had zero issues but deleted about 2 weeks ago, only wish I'd done it sooner! Better performance, better mileage, and will extend the life of the engine. If you question that, take a look in the throttle valve and see what's going into the engine! I'm running a deleted Ram 2500 with all the same benefits.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

To address those that think this vehicle was neglected, I can attest to the reoccuring issues that my 2014 CTD has had with the Emissions system. I've been to the dealership at least once every 20k. I've finally reached the point that I am completely fed up with the vehicle. Especially since at 120K, even the extended parts warranty won't be covered moving forward. By the way, my car is meticulously taken care of, oil changes every 6K, fuel filter changes, timing belt maintenance, etc, etc.


----------



## wvpilot (Apr 2, 2017)

You won't be sorry with the delete! Good luck!


----------

